# Tổng đại lý chuyên bán và  lắp máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho villa giá tốt



## Thuanhailongvan (7/12/20)

Đại lý cấp 1 bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió giá rẻ chuyên nghiệp.




Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió vốn không còn gì xa lạ với nhiều chủ đầu tư bởi những tính năng vô cùng nổi bật của nó. Đặc biệt phải kể đến khả năng sáng tạo về mặt thẩm mỹ khi cho phép người dùng tự do sáng tạo mặt nạ thổi gió, bên cạnh đó, chế độ thổi gió nhẹ nhàng, an toàn và đảm bảo sức khỏe người dùng… chính là những lý do khiến sản phẩm này chiếm trọn cảm tình từ những chủ đầu tư của biệt thự liền kề…





Vậy đâu là đại lý bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp nhất miền Nam?





+++ Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất

+++ Đại lý chuyên cung cấp và bán máy lạnh âm trần nối óng gió tốt nhất












            ĐẠI LÝ CẤP 1 BÁN VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ GÍA RẺ  LÀ AI?




Hải Long Vân tự tin chính là đại lý cấp 1 bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp tốt nhất tại miền Nam mà bạn cần tìm đây. Cam kết giasmays tại chúng tôi bán ra thị trường luôn là rẻ nhất,





Với kinh nghiệm 7 năm trong cung cấp và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp cũng như nhận thầu cho nhiều công trình cỡ đại như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom,… đó đều là những không gian có cách lắp đặt vô cùng phức tạp, đòi hỏi tay nghề cao, độ chính xác và tỉ mỉ cần thiết trong lên ý tưởng, thiết kế và tiền hành lắp đặt… Nhưng chung quy lại, đội ngũ kỹ thuật của chúng tôi đều đã hoàn thành 1 cách tốt nhất.





Riêng với máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp, tính thẩm mỹ được đề cao nhất, nên việc bố trí dàn lạnh không phải là điều dễ dàng. Tùy theo yêu cầu của khách hàng và thiết kế nội thất, Hải Long Vân sẽ giúp bạn có những giải pháp cụ thể, hài hòa và tăng thêm sự sang trọng, đẳng cấp cho khách hàng.

























THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ GIÁ RẺ  NÊN LỰA CHỌN HÃNG NÀO?




Đây là một sản phẩm có thể nói là khó nhằn trong việc thi công và sản xuất, vì thế, rất ít hãng đầu tư và phân phối sản phẩm này, ngay cả đến một thương hiệu lớn như máy lạnh LG cũng không cung cấp dòng sản phẩm này, thì cũng đủ hiểu sản phẩm này là phức tạp như thế nào…





Hiện nay, thị trường có 4 hãng máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió nổi tiếng và được khách hàng lựa chọn nhiều, đó là:






Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Trane 8.0hp – 24hp: Liên hệ.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin 1.0hp – 5.5hp: 13.000.000đ – 46.650.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Mitsubishi Heavy 2.0hp – 5.5hp: 20.200.000đ – 58.900.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Reetech 2.5hp – 6.5hp: 21.500.000đ – 40.000.000đ



Vậy nên lựa chọn thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió nào để thi công cho biệt thự là tốt nhất?




Tùy vào sở thích, đặc điểm không gian chung cư và điều kiện chi trả của mỗi người mà sẽ có những sự lựa chọn khác nhau. Vì thế, không thể nói chính xác được đâu mới là thương hiệu tốt nhất, phù hợp nhất với bạn để thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự, tất cả còn cần phải dựa vào nhiều yếu tố khác nhau để đánh giá và đưa ra lời khuyên cụ thể cho từng người.





Gọi ngay vào số Hotline 0909787022 để được Mr Hoàng hỗ trợ tư vấn kỹ hơn về các model phù hợp nhất cho không gian của bạn nhé!





Hình ảnh trong quá trình thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió:


























Hình ảnh sau thi công hoàn thành máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió:























KẾT LUẬN.




Lưu ngay số Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán tổng chi phí công trình thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp nhanh chóng và tốt nhất nhé!





Hải Long Vân tự tin là một trong những đại lý cấp 1 bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp nhất với giá cực tốt tại khu vực TPHCM các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Bình Thạnh, Bình Tân, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Bình Chánh, Cần Giờ, Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Nhà Bè; và các tỉnh lân cận Long An, Tiền Giang, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai,… Liên hệ ngay khi bạn có nhu cầu nhé!



Nguồn link bài bài viết:   Đại lý cấp 1 bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự


----------

